# Roland JV and XP patches file in SVD format? How to open/convert/import?



## Konsider (May 30, 2022)

Hi guys  Hopefully I am posting in the right forum area...

Ok, so, maybe some of you remember the Dance Kit disk that came with Roland XP keyboards in the ‘90s… The disc had some cool patches, contained in a “SVD” file.

Is there any way to open/extract this kind of Roland file nowadays in order to get at the patches and maybe import them into the JV-1080 on the Roland Cloud? It seems maybe the file format would have to be converted to .bin or .preset?

Or, is there another JV or XP emulator/vst that can load this kind of SVD file?

Cheers!


----------



## Fidelity (May 30, 2022)

__





Manually building JV-1080 banks from patches - Roland Clan Forums






forums.rolandclan.com





I'm not sure if it'll work based on roland themselves saying the 1080 won't import sysex, but maybe there's another format? Alternatively, you could look @ https://www.roland.com/us/products/rc_srx_dance_trax/?


----------



## Konsider (May 30, 2022)

Fidelity said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the reply  I'm not sure that Roland thread is what we are looking for with regards to this specific issue with SVD format. Incidentally, I've tried repeatedly to sign up with the Roland forum to ask them there, but no matter what email address I use, I never get sent the activation email, so can't sign up.

It's interesting you mention the Dance Trax SRX - unfortunately the Dance Kit patch I am looking for isn't a part of that SRX :(


----------



## Konsider (May 30, 2022)

Also, dumping the sysex doesn't work, as discussed in this thread:









Roland JV-1080 vst plugin - Page 9 - Gearspace.com


Quote: Originally Posted by Deleted d6ffc70 ➡️ If that is true why did you write this on your website? It is still a topic that is researched and not confirmed. One possibility is that it is a different version of the same sample. In that case there is no extra compression theory needed. But if...



gearspace.com





The more I look into things, it seems it is currently not possible to use svd or sysex in the Roland Cloud version of the JV-1080... but maybe in the future, hopefully


----------

